# Broken tooth advice?



## whatsthatsmell (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone know of any DIY ways to cap a busted tooth. I busted one of mine out in Asheville, NC about a week ago, and it's been annoying trying to relearn how to eat. As of yet, I haven't come up with anything.


----------



## finn (Dec 9, 2008)

Go see a dentist, there are ways to cap it, but that might seal in an infection which is the last thing you want to do. Other than that, liquid diet until then.

I'm assuming that it busted due to cavities and not some impact.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 9, 2008)

jesus, i may just prize my teeth more than my life...


----------



## whatsthatsmell (Dec 10, 2008)

Actually, it did break from impact, but it broke high enough that I'm not too worried about infection.


----------



## finn (Dec 10, 2008)

You still have to worry about infection, the human mouth contains a lot of bacteria (which is why human bites tend to leave infected wounds). If the roots of your tooth have split in two or more pieces, it gets more complex. If you just need to shelter an exposed nerve for a short while, you could use propolis wax, but really, you need to see a dentist. If an infection takes hold and spreads, you could lose more teeth.


----------



## whatsthatsmell (Dec 14, 2008)

The trouble with going to a dentist is that I have no money, insurance, or ID. I'm currently trying to at least keep it as clean as I can.


----------



## general.manifest (Dec 16, 2008)

i have had really good luck using raw propolis. You're in Asheville, you can find it. It doesn't take much, it's strong stuff. It's like hash, kind of gummy and brittle when cold. Take some, roll it between your fingers to warm it up, take a small ball of it, and pack in on the tooth. Leave it there for as long as possible, sleep on it. I have staved off cavities for years with this technique, that, combined with avoiding white sugar will help. If you plug a hole, or cap a tooth with it, say once a week, it should keep you infection free. I've actually had it hault the cavities. you won't grow a new tooth, but you won't lose one or need a trip to the dentist either. It's really cheap stuff, and any beekeeper will have more than enough to spare.


----------

